

Show HN: How to start freelance testing? - devendramistri

Hi All,<p>I have been testing web and windows products from last 7 years. And now moved into automation testing. Writing some tools to automate Web Services (REST+JSON+SOAP) in JAVA. So far I have worked on JAVA, Python, Perl etc.<p>When I checked in for some freelance platform they generally look for good internal profile. example if any projects done under the same freelancing platform and the feedbacks for same. But I don't know how would I get my first project.<p>Thanks,
======
monkeyspaw
It's going to be tougher than an area where budgets are high. Many PHBs don't
understand the need for dedicated testing.

Most jobs I've worked, people just assume the developer needs to do the
testing. It's an uphill battle to convince someone otherwise (again, just my
experience).

